# Safety Glasses against sling and air rifle



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

The protection of modern goggles, looks good. The shocks were severe:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video


----------



## M Mars (Jul 22, 2019)

Dam Dude!
That is a cool video! A real testament to safety glass durability.
Too bad after an impact like that, they are imbedded into my skull.


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Thanks guys!

The glasses are resistant. Of course, there are some downsides.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

You never disappoint.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

thank you for your kind words!


----------

